# Happy birthday TnDavid!



## Topher_osAUrus (Dec 12, 2016)

Happy birthday David.
Hope you have a good one.

You sir, are a :G example of what a person can do with this forum!


----------



## glorycloud (Dec 12, 2016)

Happy Birthday David!


----------



## anachronism (Dec 12, 2016)

Many Happy Returns.


----------



## etack (Dec 12, 2016)

Happy Birthday David!

May your gold grow!!!!!!!! :G :G 

Eric


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Dec 12, 2016)

Happy Birthday David!

Dave


----------



## UncleBenBen (Dec 12, 2016)

Happy Birthday! Here's to hoping the girls get you lots of neat gear for the lab!


----------



## Tndavid (Dec 12, 2016)

Thank you guys. Means a lot coming from each of you. And yea hopefully my gold will grow as well as lab supplies. Lol. Funny thing is my winnings from this here wonderful board is scheduled to be delivered today  So thank you Noxx for unknowingly sending me a birthday present. Lol. You guys are the best!!!!!


----------



## kurtak (Dec 12, 2016)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY 8) :!: :!: :!: 

Kurt


----------



## Tndavid (Dec 12, 2016)

Thanks Kurt. I appreciate ya.


----------



## Tndavid (Dec 12, 2016)

My gold nugget BDay cake 8)


----------



## UncleBenBen (Dec 12, 2016)

Haha! Are those gold nuggets on your cake!?!

Those gals must have an awesome daddy!

Edit: OK, now that I actually read it, they are gold nuggets. But still...!


----------



## Tndavid (Dec 12, 2016)

UncleBenBen said:


> Haha! Are those gold nuggets on your cake!?!
> 
> Those gals must have an awesome daddy!
> 
> Edit: OK, now that I actually read it, they are gold nuggets. But still...!


Na this daddy has some awesome gals


----------



## Grelko (Dec 12, 2016)

Happy Birthday Tndavid!!


----------



## Tndavid (Dec 12, 2016)

Thank you Grelko. I appreciate it.


----------



## chuckgambale (Dec 12, 2016)

That's great man happy birthday


----------



## goldsilverpro (Dec 13, 2016)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Tndavid (Dec 13, 2016)

Thanks guys,it's an honor accepting birthday wishes from such a talented group of professional individuals! Again thank you. 

David


----------



## jason_recliner (Dec 13, 2016)

Happy birthday from the down under side, David.


----------



## Tndavid (Dec 13, 2016)

G'day mate. Thanks Jason!!


----------



## artart47 (Dec 13, 2016)

Happy birthday!
Art.


----------



## Tndavid (Dec 13, 2016)

Thank you Art. I appreciate it.


----------



## patnor1011 (Dec 13, 2016)

Happy Birthday.


----------



## Tndavid (Dec 13, 2016)

Thank you Pat!!!!


----------



## Shark (Dec 15, 2016)

Sorry I am late, 
Hope you had a great day.


----------



## Tndavid (Dec 15, 2016)

It's all good. Thank you shark!


----------

